# Hi my name is Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

and I have a duck habit









She only likes one type of toy... little yellow Kong duckies


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like your ducks Gracie! Do you share them with your sisters? LOL!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhhhh Gracie ! Your ducks are really nice and I see you are taking great care of them, lol !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope they Gracie's ducks... her babies and no she doesn't share them... but then again I don't make her... those are her special toys that are hers and hers alone, she normally hides them under her bedding, just carrying one around... but occasionally she brings them all out for a head count and a quick groom.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She knows what she likes and she sticks with it - I like when some one is predictable like that.


----------

